# Scum On Top of Water



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I went in to feed my betta today and there was a layer of scum like stuff on the surface of the water. When I tried to collect some of it if looked whiteish and goopy. What is it? Is it harmful?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

not sure exactly what it is. Organic protiens tend to rise.Or just waste from fish or fish food.Either way it is not good. Coating the surface greatly reduces oxygen exchange in a tank.Now your betta is a labarinth(hope I got that right?) meaning it can consume oxygen right from the surface(come up for air). You can remove it by dipping a cup so only the surface water goes in cup and dump it, or in the old days(maybe things changed but)you could lay a sheet of news paper on surface and remove it by lifting from one end.The scum(thats what it is)will stick to paper and lessen the amount left behind.Healthy water makes for healthy fish! I hope this helps you. Depending on what kind of filter you have there are surface extraction kits that will draw water from the surface to remove the scum continuously.


----------



## Aeten (Aug 4, 2012)

I would guess some type of plant waste; but the amount and variety of slime in an aquarium always astounds me. When I have nasty stuff on my surface water I typically use the fish net, if you have filter paper just scoop that along the surface and it should collect most of the slime.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Have you recently added new driftwood? What is your water change schedule? Feeding schedule?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have to say either your filtration is too low or you are possibly overfeeding. Is there any chance of getting a pic?


----------



## Puppylove (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't think I'm overfeeding because I'm very careful about that, it's probably the filter. It's super tiny and old but I think my betta likes it because he hates current. I want to get a new one, but can't afford it right now. No drift wood, just some anacharis. It's a 5 gallon and I do 50% pwc weekly.


----------

